# J'ai un problème en installant ubuntu linux 6.06.1



## redbull_31 (22 Août 2006)

bonjour,
alors, j'ai voulus installer ubuntu linux 6.06.1.. Donc je l'ai télécharger en iso (pour mac bien sur enfin pour powerpc) et je l'ai garver en cd bootable...
Alor je met le CD dans mon mange cd et il m'ouvre la fenètre ubuntu de chargement... puis après problème! Ecran noir, j'entant une petites musique de démarage, et puis plus rien..... alors est ce que quelqu'un pourrait maider ??
ce seré tro simpa,
merci de vos réponse


----------



## apenspel (22 Août 2006)

Ou tu poses ta question l&#224; : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=27
Ou tu attends qu'un modo y d&#233;place ton message.

C'est parti...


----------



## redbull_31 (22 Août 2006)

ok c'est fait merci..
parce que moi et les forum...


----------



## Alkolic (18 Octobre 2006)

J'utilise ce post pour poser une question...

Je veux installer Ubuntu-Desktop sur un vieu iBook G3 333MHz ...

J'ai r&#233;ussi le tout. MAIS. A l'install il a plant&#233; une fois et mtn lorsque je veux r&#233;installer il met "error GNOME etc..." Donc il n'y a pas de bureau ni rien.

Je penses qu'en effacant tout ce qui a &#233;t&#233; install&#233; et relancer le tout ca devrais fonctionner. MAIS comment tout effacer ??? Remettre tout le DD &#224; z&#233;ro. Et recomencer (ca va faire la 50&#232;me fois... on aprend de ses erreures. j'ai du manger 15 CD (pas compatibles avec mon lecteur )

Si quelqu'un a une solution...

Merci

EDIT : Si jamais j'ai un DD de 6Go. Je vx l'utiliser AU COMPLET.


----------



## Alkolic (19 Octobre 2006)

Toujour pas de réponses...


----------



## tatouille (19 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> Toujour pas de r&#233;ponses...



on ne peut pas t'aider ton discours est trop confu 
visiblement tu ne sais pas demarrer en verbose 
avoir l'erreur du start de gnome cela aurait &#233;t&#233; useful 
ce ne doit etre qu'un probleme de xinit 

je ne sais meme pas si ton hardware est correctement support&#233; par ubuntu 
ecetera

quand on install une dist le minimum c'est de s'inscrire sur les forums de la dist 
et de faire des recherches   ...


----------



## Alkolic (19 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> on ne peut pas t'aider ton discours est trop confu
> visiblement tu ne sais pas demarrer en verbose
> avoir l'erreur du start de gnome cela aurait été useful
> ce ne doit etre qu'un probleme de xinit
> ...



J'ai cherché un peu partout... J'ai fais des photos des erreures gnome hier je les metterai ce soir en lien. Je vais essayer de préciser mon problème aussi.


----------



## Alkolic (19 Octobre 2006)

1: Il n'arrive pas à trouver un objet sur la carte PCI au démarrage. Mais je démarre quand même.
2: Si je quittes le live CD il met qu'il ne peux pas quitter le monitoring manager.
J'ai déjà pu booter correctement sans erreure (sauf pour la PCI).
Il y a ces messages d'erreure qui s'affichent à l'ouverture du live CD.
-[gif]http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/5760/dsc00090og6.jpg[/gif]
-[gif]http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8530/dsc00091hn5.jpg[/gif]

3: En passant après les messages d'erreure +- touts les utilitaires administration fonctionnent SAUF Installer.

Le CD live n'es pas reconnu comme démarable avec utilitaire disk.

EDIT : J'ai essayé de le lancer sur mon G5. Fonctionne pas. Je boot mais page noir avan le chargement "Ubuntu avec le logo en blanc-beige avec les icônes en dessous"


----------



## Alkolic (19 Octobre 2006)

Je penses qu'en effacant entièrement le HD ca fonctionnerai déjà mieux...

Mais comment faire ??? Je sais pas si c'est possible de démarer l'ordi en mode HD Externe -> pas de FireWire. Avec les utilitaires de linux c'est impossible, j'ai déjà essayé.


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

J'ai oublié de donner des infos ???


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> J'utilise ce post pour poser une question...
> 
> Je veux installer Ubuntu-Desktop sur un vieu iBook G3 333MHz ...
> 
> ...




d'après le wiki, j'ai bien peur que la ubuntu ne soit pas faite pour toi. 

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/ppc_breezy
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/liste_portables/apple

Qu'elle version d'ubuntu as tu essayé?


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

La derni&#232;re (6)

Est-ce que une version plus ancienne pourrais tourner sur mon PPC G3 ? (J'ai un come ca :

http://images.google.ch/imgres?imgu...es?q=ibook+blue+white&svnum=10&hl=fr&lr=&sa=G      => C'est ca le iBook bleu et blanc ??? Si oui mon ordi est suport&#233; non ??? )

Je devrais essayer Dapper .?.?.? Ou essayer avec une autre distribution que Ubuntu...


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> La dernière (6)
> 
> Est-ce que une version plus ancienne pourrais tourner sur mon PPC G3 ?



Honnetement, j'ai des doutes. La politiuqe actuelle de la distribution est de bien fonctionner sur les pc, et dans une moindre mesure sur les machine a sparc(suite a un accord avec sun).

Je pense que tu devrais te pencher sur la Yellow dogs Linux, qui est spécialiste mac ppc(et qui ne compte pas prendre en charge les mac intel)

tu peux la télécharger ici : http://distrowatch.com/index.php?distribution=yellowdog&month=all&year=all
plus d'info sur la distribution  ici


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

J'ai vu que Debian fonctionnais sur quasiment touts les macs ppc. Je vais mer renseigner sur YellowDog. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## tatouille (20 Octobre 2006)

USE FEDORA PPC 
confirmer pour fonctionner sur G3 (pour la fc5 toujours un petit probleme avec mprobe mais facilement regler avec un rc)
sur PPC pas de plugin flash


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> USE FEDORA PPC



si tantouille, dit que c'est meilleur que YLL, il a surement raison, il a plus d'expereince que moi dans ce domaine.


----------



## tatouille (20 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> si tantouille, dit que c'est meilleur que YLL, il a surement raison, il a plus d'expereince que moi dans ce domaine.



YLL est basée sur Fedora


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> YLL est bas&#233;e sur Fedora



ha ben forcement. 

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

Je commance l'install de YD...


----------



## tatouille (20 Octobre 2006)

yellow dog est une bonne distrib mais avec moins de pkgs disponibles


----------



## Alkolic (20 Octobre 2006)

Je penses que je devrais prendre fedora... J'arrive pas avec YellowDog... Ca foirre.


----------



## Alkolic (21 Octobre 2006)

J'ai fini l'install de YD. Mais au demarrage il me met :

PCI : connot allocate resource region 0 of device 0001:10:19.0

Après il me charge quelques trucs genre yellow dog

Et après rien. Une page noir avec un trait inactif en haut à gauche.

Que faire ???


----------



## tatouille (21 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> J'ai fini l'install de YD. Mais au demarrage il me met :
> 
> PCI : connot allocate resource region 0 of device 0001:10:19.0
> 
> ...



oui USB


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Pour info : 

tous-les-ex a intallé ubuntu sur sa mandarine


----------



## Alkolic (22 Octobre 2006)

Voilà l'installation de Fedora lancée.

Mais déjà au démmarage ca foire...

Lorce-que je fais un démarrage de l'outil qui check si le CD est sans faute, il me dis qu'il en a !!! J'ai regravé, ca ne change rien. J'ai changé de CD, ca ne change rien. J'ai retéléchargé depuis un autre mirror, ca ne change rien. J'ai testé le CD numéro2, il est bon.

Est-ce qu'il y a un bug connu avec le CD d'install I ???

Qui as déjà eu ce prob ???

J'ai posté sur le forum de Fedora mais aucunne réponse(le forum es pas très fréquanté non plus)


----------



## Alkolic (22 Octobre 2006)

Help...

Si je ne px pas avoir d'.iso sans fautes comment bien démarrer une install ...??? (Non je n'ai pas de FireWire)


----------



## tatouille (22 Octobre 2006)

http://lea-linux.org/cached/index/Accueil.html


----------



## Tarul (22 Octobre 2006)

Alkolic a dit:


> Voilà l'installation de Fedora lancée.
> 
> Mais déjà au démmarage ca foire...
> 
> ...



l'outil de chek des cd ne fait que vérifier si les paquets sont corrompus ou pas, il ne fait pas le test de compatibilité.

Je pense que tu devrais aller faire un tour sur le forum français de fedora, il y a une partie pour les mac. http://forums.fedora-fr.org/index.php


----------

